# How to take apart a C4Y pyraminx?



## uriel rubik (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I was wondering if any of you would know how to take apart the C4Y pyraminx?

It would be really nice if anybody could help.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 24, 2009)

The only way to take apart any pyraminx is to take off the tips somehow.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 24, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> The only way to take apart any pyraminx is to take off the tips somehow.



Uhh no?

Just twist a layer degrees, and push out an edge. If the pyra is tight then this could be difficult, but just try to do it like you would to a 3x3.


----------



## uriel rubik (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, thanks, I already took apart the edges, but what about the tips?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 24, 2009)

Just curious, Why would you want to take off the tips?


----------



## flee135 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Just curious, Why would you want to take off the tips?



I'm not sure about this kind of pyraminx, but under the tips of all the pyraminxes that I know of, there are screws to adjust the tension.

To get it off, I just stick a knife under the tip, but only barely, and then try pry it off by doing it to all three sides. Don't stick it in too deep. You only want it far enough to break the glue and get the cap off.


----------



## uriel rubik (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Flee135, I'm going to try that.

@Ethan Rosen: As Flee135 said, I want to adjust the tension on the screws, and maybe change the springs. I'm modifying it to make it turn better yet. If it works out how I'm expecting I'll post some pictures soon.

-Uriel


----------

